# Happy Fathers Day!!!



## VARNYARD (Jun 15, 2008)

Happy Fathers Day all you daddys out there!!


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm a Daddy lol. Thanx Bobby and right back at ya!!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Bobby. I hope your's was good.

My wife bought tickets to see Billy Joel but she wasn't feeling well so I took our 11 year old son. We didn't get home until 12:45am!! Woke up at 4:30am.


----------

